# Image file format converter



## maccam (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello members
What is the best image file format converter. Say if I want to convert from .tiff to .jpeg and others.
Would be nice if someone could give a hint.

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2008)

I have used the shareware GraphicConverter for a long time now and to me it is great.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 30, 2008)

Gimp is also great: http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/
Requires X11 be installed on your computer. Read the site for instructions.

Converts files and gives photoshop-like image editing capability for free. Pretty sweet!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 30, 2008)

"The best" is subjective, so there isn't one, single answer to "what is the best image file format converter."  The answer is "whichever one works best for you."

With that said, my favorite is PhotoShop.


----------



## maccam (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello members
My apology for such a late reply. I have been very busy with work.
I will have a look at your suggestions.
All the best.
MC


----------



## falconrs (Oct 7, 2008)

A quick way I use to convert files format and without instalation is this site

http://www.freefileconvert.com/

It is very usefull and have a big list of files avaiable to convert
You also can download videos from youtube and metacafe

Hope had help you


----------



## fryke (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, that's almost entirely useless, I believe, for large TIFF files. This online service would take ages for batch-converting (not even possible), say, a couple hundred files. Graphic Converter FTW.


----------



## maccam (Oct 7, 2008)

fryke said:


> Well, that's almost entirely useless, I believe, for large TIFF files. This online service would take ages for batch-converting (not even possible), say, a couple hundred files. Graphic Converter FTW.


Fryke
You might be right when it comes to large files(and not having a good pipeline). If I want to convert a plan or drawing from tiff to jpeg that system as suggested by falconrs is very much adequate!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 29, 2008)

i'm also working with photoshop but just to convert image formats, why don't use the preview.app?

cheers, jimmy


----------

